# NVIDIA's DX11 Card



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

Can anyone shed some light on Nvidia's DX11 card, when it might be out, possible performance.. etc.

also, could reply to this thread to post any new information that becomes available as time goes on.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I believe it was released a couple of days ago, but there's only about 7 games that will support it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_with_DirectX_11_support


----------



## fastz28camaro81 (Aug 28, 2008)

tosh9i said:


> I believe it was released a couple of days ago, but there's only about 7 games that will support it:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_with_DirectX_11_support


ATI (AMD) Released their DX11 card the other day, the 5870, but I'm interested in what Nvidia will have to offer for a DX11 card, as it will also offer me "3D Vision"


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Review> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/radeon-hd5870.html

Price> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=HD5870&x=0&y=0


----------

